# Cancer really knows how to ruin my life!



## Jeddly (Jul 31, 2012)

[size=12pt]Well, I have never had cancer and it still manages to screw with my life! My DH is undergoing chemo hence the need for ivf in the first place. Looked into egg sharing as it is probably the only way we could afford it and now it turns out that I am probably not eligible due to my mum and aunt having both had breast cancer.

I have to have the test for the faulty BRCA gene, which I had already made a conscious decision in the past not to have. As there is no prevention for breast cancer other than cutting them off I decided I didn't want to know about the gene (there are no guarantees either way!)

So, know what....I guess I take the test, I want kids so much. But if I am possitive, i them am making decisions about what I could be passing to my own children etc......

ARHHH!!

Sorry, I think I might have ranted a little, but I am really feeling the need to break something right now!

Ok, and calm...

Thanks FF for giving me somewhere to do this!
Em


----------



## dingle123 (Jun 16, 2010)

I'm really sorry to read this  

Cancer is quite frankly, a b*tch.

When do you take BRCA test and how soon will you get the results? 

Xxx


----------



## Jeddly (Jul 31, 2012)

Thanks for your message, I have calmed down a bit now!

I am still deciding whether to take the test or not. I need to speak to some family members etc. And I am also waiting to here back from several clinics as to whether a negative test would definitely rule out the family cancer history as a concern re egg sharing (i dont want to take it for nothing).

Did you have any problems with initial contact from the Lister? I emailed them several days ago and have heard nothing back yet.

Glad your journey is going well so far, congrats for being an egg sharer and good luck!

Em xxx


----------



## dingle123 (Jun 16, 2010)

Hi again Em

Lister isn't great at responding straight away...who did you email, anyone in particular?  You could also follow it up with a call?

What other clinics have you considered?

xxx


----------



## Jeddly (Jul 31, 2012)

Hi Dingle,

I just emailed their [email protected] address on website. I have not followed up with a phone call yet, but will do. LWC have said they will only take me if my BRCA test is negative, and CRM and The Bridge have said no, but I have emailed CRM back asking them about the BRCA test, so just wait and see now.

I have a GP appointment on Friday to ask about NHS funding, but I dont think we qualify. I will get more info about the test then also!

Em x


----------

